
Google Ads Boss: ‘We Need to Deal With’ Ad Blocking as an Industry - jeo1234
http://recode.net/2015/09/30/google-ads-boss-sridhar-ramaswamy-svp-ad-blocking-apple-ios/
======
mtgx
You can't talk about ads without also talking about _trackers_ these days. So
what are their plans on that? EFF's new DNT policies sounded pretty good. Are
they going to adopt those, too, for "Acceptable Ads" policies?

[https://www.eff.org/pages/understanding-effs-do-not-track-
po...](https://www.eff.org/pages/understanding-effs-do-not-track-policy-
universal-opt-out-tracking)

[https://www.eff.org/dnt-policy](https://www.eff.org/dnt-policy)

~~~
dynomight
They need to address this. I hope Google doesn't feel that blocking trackers
is like "throwing the baby out with the bathwater".

